# neXeon project



## XenoQc (Apr 21, 2016)

_It is about mind control technology

PART 1 – My experience_

It went to 2009, I lived in Laval. First of all I must advise that following my experience I made clear my mind so I can not say anything because I do not remember. I was looking for a video game to play and then I came across Face of Mankind of Nexeon Technologies and Duplex system games. I created a character based on my imaginary universe. It is a third person shooter MMORPG. At first appearance the game seemed to me as it is an open sandbox based on the interaction between player. I do not remember clearly but I remember being annoying a member of the GIS that came to kill my character permanently and so I whining and suddenly the game is closed and my imaginary universe exploded in my head. I recreated my character and I complained, I did not understand at first. The game had absorbed me and blow up my mind, so I did complain strongly and once again the game is closed. I stayed at my computer in limbo without understanding what was happening. I could not remember anything more I was in a mental vacuum but hooked to the game. I returned and after a while, the more I played more my memory came back and then I had remembered everything. I still whining and asked to meet the developer wich happened. The game was suspended when I was in communication with two developer, a Nexeon tech and DPS. I asked them what they did in my head and why it broke my brains before erasing my memory. They did not understand that I may remember me and did not understand why my head exploded. I blamed them for destroying my imaginary universe where I live, in my imagination. They told me to be sorry, and I told them they should fix their mistake. They were really sorry and I asked them if they wanted to repair, told me yes. But I was very curious to understand how they did to get into my head. I understood that it was my router wireless, WIFI. I asked them to do something in my head, what I remember most, to see if they would be able and have done but too well. I then understood that it was not the human. I asked them if they were reptilian and told me yes. So I asked them to repair their mistake. Rebuild my imagination exploded. Then I told them about some problem that the game have that makes it unattractive for new players and I offered them a commercial and marketing strategy. They then agreed to try. But that's not all. After a while two new characters appeared and told me to be aliens (probably those who have given mind manipulation technology). I asked them what was sallow with this story and told me to be my real parents and they been looking for long. According to them if the technological manipulation of my mind did not work is because I do not have a human mind and machine to 'brainwash' 'is synchronized to the human spirit. They told me all sorts of things and told several stories. When I was in the wind of the situation and the seriousness of what happened, I proposed a plan for mankind and they found great and have agreed to implement.

PART_ 2 -- NSA and CIA_

Going through my plan was to have a partnership with the NSA to collect all the statistics of the game. The game was connected to a spy NSA program aims to analyze what happens when players play. Data as of everything that happens on the chatbox. Conversations by game mail system. everything was recorded and even ''monitoring''. The NSA could see the screen of a player and note any behavioral activity for end of game statistics. Later, about two years later I returned to the game and then had the idea of pushing the drunk one step further and make an agreement with the CIA for population control tests. Use the game to apply experimental control over players. Even further but I will not talk... The NSA had as role to provide '' intel '' to spy players and to establish psychological profiles such as the CIA's role was to prepare the ground outside the game for people who have been targeted to be ''victim'' of the experience. The project lasted around 5 years but with two years of preparation, during which I volunteered as a guinea pig because I wanted to experience. The goal was to support a real-time fiction. The player builds his universe in the game but it makes it real outside of the game, in reality. Imagine entering a game that seems harmless but behind the black curtain of secrecy was hiding many things. Fiction in real time. make concrete gaming experience in the life of a person, mind control for the player meets his playing experience into reality... The CIA had to take care of orchestrating the offside part, in reality, a player who was ''brainwashed''. 

PART_ 3 -- Live the fiction (entertainment technology)_

As already mentioned in the part two it came to fiction in real time. Manipulate the mind of a person for his story in the game to becomes real in reality. A new era in entertainment technology. Imagine a game absorbing the life of a person. Any telecommunication system is infiltrated (WIFI, cellular wave, satellite ...) Nowhere to hide the goal is to write a story in the game that will become reality outside the game through this mind manipulation technology. While several players, those chosen for the experiment were spying to know what would be the fiction that he wants to live in real time. THE script was written for each of them and then began experiencing manipulation to follow the written history but outside the game, in the real world. A real fucking brainwash experiemental. Basically it was the intention of offering a new era of video game, a game that goes beyond simple online experience on the platform (PC). The conclusive results pushed the cart away for what is mind control. Either I will not talk. Write a real-time fiction. Many employees who act as players around the individual controlled to power the real-time fiction. I participated in the experiment and wrote my own story I realized Fall 2014. It was cheesy but was planned poorly happened. My job was to do everything possible to plant the team in charge of the experiment. My job was to give the team a training face a situation of failure or loss of control. They have failed to respond so my life was destroyed... I lost everything... There is many other explanation but that's for later. During this project I call the project '' neXeon '' many people saw their lives being destroyed and reduced to nothing and many people ended up in emergency because of serious injury or simply in the morgue... Others have ended up in jail because Canadian authorities were not made aware of this project. The project did not go as well as I had hoped but it was expected to be crap but I keep my explanations. 

PART_ 4 -- the extent _

All this is a VERY VERY brief summary although a bit chaotic to what is happening in this world. It was only an experiment... It was only a beginning, a first attempt and another will follow in the coming years because this is only the beginning of a new era of entertainment technology. Everything is infiltrated and orchestrated, video game, TV, internet, social networks... This is indeed a new world order that begins. At this time it went global and everywhere. smartphone, tablet PCs, desktop... Everything than can connects is connected to this new population control era. Who does not have a phone in the pocket that has a microphone and a camera? Who has not at home at least one TV connected to the cable? You do not know what has been set in motion several decade ago. You are only connected on an addictive zombie technology platform that wants control your mind. It's over the good old days, today is now mass control through technology. A bit like 'Big Brother' (1984 George Orwel) but frankly worse. This is more than just a literary narrative is it a reality. In 25 years your brain will be boiled... The mass brainwashing is already in place... It lacks some experiments, testing, to do and then we'll be there. You will no longer be anything more than what they want you to be... It is on the cusp of being worldwide. The technology exists and is in the hands of landowners who want power and control.

PART_ 5 -- extra_

I'd like a chronology of things and be honest but it is currently impossible for me because I got blocked memory. This text is what I have succeeded in expressing in my chaotic state of mind. Understand that I was as guinea pig for this modern technology to mankind and my current state does not know gives me more especially as I censure because I fear for my life. It happens sometimes that too brings out to much does not bode well ... If I made my erased (Actually it's more BLOCKED than erased) memory it is because I talk too much and I was afraid of causing problems . There will come a day I'll get help to remember and then I can find out all about what has been set in motion. All this text is only the tip of an iceberg.It is the only very few of which I manage to remember or understand .
Many who spoke died or disappeared while I finish by saying that I take the same risk if I honestly remember anything...


----------



## Oliver Richmond (May 18, 2016)

I am very happy to read this and thank you so much for sharing. I am a writer focused on career and physical development to spread more issues and tips to develop and works through Professional resume writing service and interested in these types of technologies. Controlling an object or a video game with your mind sounds like something out of a science fiction movie, but gadgets that translate brain waves into commands that control a computer are already a reality. Mind-controlled technology uses a brain-computer interface to establish a pathway of communication between the user’s brain and an external device. It has the potential to augment or even repair patients’ damaged hearing, sight, or movement. EEG sensors have been incorporated into gaming systems that enable a player to control what happens onscreen with a headset, EEG-controlled exoskeletons translate users’ brain signals into movements, and implanted electrodes enable patients to control bionic limbs.


----------

